# Um, had a thought... POOPING IN THE POOL???



## hot tea

I don't mind the thought of pooping during labor in general... But I am planning a home water birth. What happens if you poop in the pool??? This thought has terrified me.


----------



## chuck

Thats what sieves are for.

Honestly, if it happens (which is perfectly normal) your MW will just scoop it out no fuss...same as if you poop on dry land they just clear it up and dont even mention it.


----------



## wigglywoo

Yep, you get a sieve with your pool and they recommend to have a bucket available for such eventualities. You will probably not even notice.

I was petrified of pooing in labour last time and kept shouting that I needed the toilet! I didn't, it was the baby so I'm quite hopeful that I wont this time either.

For me, pooing in a pool is better than pooing on a hospital bed with midwives etc in between your legs!


----------



## ljo1984

im not even thinking about it ha ha! xx


----------



## Rebaby

We're going to buy a sieve :shrug:

I've told OH he has to scoop any poop out really fast as soon as it happens, as i can't imagine anything more distracting than a poo floating towards me mid-contraction- very off-putting i should think! :lol:

I do think it's slightly more gross than pooping on dry land but not by much...


----------



## hot tea

Ahhahaahah thank you ladies!! The idea of wet floating poop does put me off a bit, but only a bit.

Looks like we have to buy a seive...


----------



## chuck

I pooped in the ambulance on the way to hospital...but I had my legs together and a sheet over me. Mind you i was 10 cm and the urge to push started a bit in the ambulance so its no surprise there was some poop.

I smelt like a festival by the time we got there...bleurgh.

I made hubby leave the room while I was put onto the bed and told the MW to clean me up a bit LOL.

I have no idea if I pooped again when I was pushing...I expect so but the MW was changing the inco pads really regularly as I was bleeding a bunch.

Meh your about to push a baby out of your foof, whats a little poop between friends LOL?1


----------



## RoxyRoo

We've got a sieve :)

My hubby said to my Mum the other day "You know your marriage has reached a whole new stage when you're going to be scooping your wifes poo out of a pool!" :rofl:


----------



## momma2times

Pooping in the pool would be gross if you weren't attempting to push a child out of your vagina! It may seem gross now but I am sure in the moment you won't give a sh*t lol


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Oh Gaaawwwddd....well there's not much you can do is there! I think you are somewhat less likely to poo in water, but it happens..You would think on the 2nd it would be less worrying (things like this) but it's got to that time again, kind of lateish second trimester, when I start to worry again...!! Yep i'd say a sieve and turn a blind eye...:haha:


----------



## sam#3

my oh has said he will scoop it out but i know for a fact he will take great delight in making sure i know that he has done so LOL!


----------



## madasa

We bought a cheap sieve to clear the pool of any "debris". I know I did and I know dh quietly cleared it away without mentioning it.

As the baby's head moves down, it will push anything out that is waiting in your bottom. Poo is usually a sign that your baby is almost here :D

The midwives will have seen the same thing in nearly all the births they have attended so far. It will not faze them in the slightest. 

If your partner will be there and you're worried about it, keep them at the head end? Or re-consider them being present. You need to be comfy with everyone who is in the room being there, it helps to facillitate an easier and more comfy birth :) 

The WORRY of poo-ing, the fear of embarrassment, of how OH might see it, how me might see me, how he would deal with it, make a fuss, laugh.... that would have made me HOLD BACK which is NOT what you want during birth! Had he been like that, I don't think I could have had him there in the room. That said, a lot of guys say stuff like that but on the day they do manage to be mature and discrete. Thank goodness :)


----------



## hot tea

Thanks so much all of you.

Madasa, that is lovely advice. I appreciate it! I am honestly not too worried about it. My OH knows I probably will, I told him about the sieve and we have had a good laugh. He lets everything "hang out" so to speak, so only a small part of me has an issue. I know that part with fly out the window once I am at that point anyways.


----------



## chuck

Its just one of those things as a girl you are trained from a very very early age to toilet alone. As soon as we can use the loo alone we're left to do it without anyone else around and that habit stays for life.

I wasn't so bothered thats I has pushed some poo out in the ambulance so much as that dammit why did I have to do it in such a small space!! I smelled BAD. 

Thankfully I was covered in a sheet ands had my legs together LOL


----------



## tripletsOMG

I feel the same me and my hubby are very private with that. I sure dont want him to see my poo.I almost fear that it mayt hinder my progrss I hope my body empty's itself in early labor like with my previous births but you never know :0) Good luck ladies


----------



## hippylittlej

I sent my dad out today to buy me a little fishing net for this very eventuality. I guess that it is only natural and nothing you can do if it happens it happens.


----------



## jenny82

I have no doubt that I pooped the last time. I can't remember seeing it and neither can OH but I'm pretty sure I did. MW was really quick at getting rid of it though. Its a good sign, the poop :haha:


----------



## KiwiMOM

I'm praying OH won't make fun of me, I know my MW and mother have seen it many times before.. and my mom has never pooped in labour so I have some hope.. even if I know I have pooped in the pool I'm going to pretend I don't unless it floats towards me :haha:


----------



## mrscupcake

I'm not bothered about pooping in the pool when pushing but my DH doesn't want to be in the pool in case it happens whilst he's in there! Haha. He might change his mind on the day!


----------



## healthfitted

Fuchsia1412 said:


> Oh Gaaawwwddd....well there's not much you can do is there! I think you are somewhat less likely to poo in water, but it happens..You would think on the 2nd it would be less worrying (things like this) but it's got to that time again, kind of lateish second trimester, when I start to worry again...!! Yep i'd say a sieve and turn a blind eye...:haha:

yeah youre right


----------



## Laughing Girl

Have to say, I'm really not looking forward to the poo-thing....it featured heavily in my last birth, in fact, I couldn't quite believe where it all came from, and it smelled BAD too. I honestly felt I had no dignity left after that, but what can you do...you can't exactly hold it in can you? The midwife was quick to get rid of it though, and it wasn't mentioned again by anyone, except me!


----------



## allaboard

in my birth story there are a few bits in the bottom of the pool if you look carefully haha - they tried to tell me they were bits of the show, but i could tell the difference between brown and red ;) I didn't care though, and i scooped a bit out myself mid contraction ;) OH said a bot floated past his arm when he was leaning over supporting me....to be honest, he doesn't care either, it's just a good story to giggle about including the state of the pool liner afterwards... i say that it's only right he got the sh1t job given what i went through to bare him a child! To be honest though, 99% of it drops to the bottom and breaks up, oH says so too if he's being truly honest :) Summary: DONT WORRY....you seriously won't care :)))))


----------



## chuck

I smelled bad when I pooped in labour.

Mind you I was in an ambulance...small enclosed space + poop = not do good.


----------



## NaturalMomma

They just scoop it out, no biggie, poop happens :)


----------



## hot tea

I have yet to buy my little net or sieve. I am leaving this so last minute.... Eeeeek.


----------



## allaboard

my borrowed birth pool just came with a normal sieve...if you don't manage to get one before the birth, just use the one in the cupboard that's for baking! You can always bin it afterwards and replace it...


----------



## allaboard

your little boy is absolutely beautiful by the way :)


----------

